# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2005 >  select statements, where clauses and aggregates.

## ranarana

Could someone please help me with the question below, As I am learning about SQL.


To explain a topic, which uses , select statements, where clauses and aggregates.

Thank you very greatful

----------


## rmiao

Did you check those in sql books online?

----------

